# AEVO - Ausbilderschein



## Balou (12 Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit

bei mir steht in kürze die Ausbildereignungsprüfung an.

Was habt Ihr im Praktischen Teil für eine Präsentation gemacht???

Wenn ich ehrlich binn Fehlen mir da Total die Ideen.

Auch für Hilfreiche Tipps bion ich Dankbar.

MfG Balou


----------



## Rayk (12 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wenn du die Ausbildereignungsprüfung für einen Elektroberuf machst, nimm doch im praktischen Teil (Lehrunterweisung) etwas einfaches z.B.: Anschluß einer Schukosteckdose. Da kann man sooo viel reden wenn man es richtig vermitteln möchte. Es sitzen doch in der Prüfungskommision nicht nur Elektro-Fachleute welche was von der Materie verstehen. Den Leuten geht es doch um das Vermitteln von Kenntnissen. Nimm eine Steckdose, ein NYM-Kabel einige Folien zum Thema Schutzmaßnahme und los gehts. Wenn man die Sache richtig angeht wundert man sich, was man da alles erzählen kann. Es muß nur anschaulich rübergebracht werden.   
Auswahl der Steckdose nach den äußeren Einflüssen (IP), Auswahl und Verlegung des Kabels, Befestigung der Steckdose, Anklemmen der Steckdose, Prüfung der Installation, usw.. 

viel Spaß (oder Glück), Rayk


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

Wird die Ausbildereignungsprüfung heute überhaupt noch benötigt?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Ausbildereignungsprüfung heute überhaupt noch benötigt?



Hallo,

zur Zeit muss man (zumindest in BaWü) diese Prüfung 
nicht haben, da man eben jede nur mögliche Stelle als 
Ausbildungplatz benötigt.

Wir bilden seit Jahren erfolgreich aus, ohne dass bei uns 
jemand die Prüfung hat. Wir halten die Inhalte der AEVO 
zwar für wichtig, allerdings ist unserer Ansicht nach der 
Zeit- und Kostenaufwand für den Lehrgang bei der IHK 
wesentlich zu hoch.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Balou (13 Oktober 2004)

Moin

Ob man die AEVO zum Ausbilden zwingend braucht weiß ich nicht.

Da ich aber meinen Meister machen will und die AEVO bestandteil des Meisters ist muss ich diese Prüfung ablegen.

MfG Balou


----------



## Micha (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
also ich hab damals eine Unterweisung zum Thema anschließen einer  Antennenleitung (Verbindung Video-Fernseher) gemacht. Das hatte den grossen Vorteil das es absolut Preiswert war (1 Buchse, 1 Stecker, 1m Leitung) und vor allem musste ich keine Brettaufbauten oder sowas mitschleppen (wie es z.B. beim anschliessen von Steckdosen benötigt). In der Unterweisung hab ich dann meinem "Stift" anhand des Steckers gezeigt wies geht, und er durfte dann die Buchse anschliessen.
Gruss
Micha


----------



## Runtime (15 Oktober 2004)

Der Schuko-Stecker ist ja wohl der Klassiker überhaupt...


----------

